# Pimentel files for patent on SIBO therapy



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

All you need to know about treating SIBO following Pimentel's protocol.http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser...=DN/20060029550If the link doesnt work search www.uspto.gov for application 20060029550 or search IBS and it will be near the top.


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks for the post! It's interesting that there is such a high prevalence of IBS among people with auto-immune diseases(CFS, FMS, Crohn's,etc.) I happened to suffer from CFS. I'm sure any disease that affects the autonomic nervous system is more than likely to also affect bowel function. I wonder if the file contains the most up-to-date information? It says is was filed in 1999. I recommend reading Pimental's new book if you haven't already.


----------



## surfboar (Oct 3, 2002)

Great find Nath. Thank you for posting the link. It is going to take me awhile to plow through this, but it is great stuff.If this really works, I hope Pimentel gets filthy rich because he is the first doctor out there that really looked for a cause and treatment rather than just treating symptoms.


----------



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

It was filed September 23, 2005 going by the filing date at the top, so i guess its upto date. Plus patents only cover whats included in them so im sure if it changes they would make changes or file again.


----------

